# Bees at Night



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Apparently, my bees yet again forgot to read the textbooks. Had to fix a couple of combs this afternoon, and left them out for bees to take back the nectar before I used them. These pictures were taken about 1.5 hours after dark, in a very light drizzling rain.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What are you fixing on the comb?
To put some frame parts around them?


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

beepro said:


> What are you fixing on the comb?
> To put some frame parts around them?


Two pieces of comb snapped off during an inspection -- I don't know why since they weren't attached to the side nor were they particularly heavy. They did have brood, so I moved them to the back of the hive until the workers emerged, then I removed them from the hive. I want to use them for baiting swarm traps and for education.


----------

